# Kompatibilität Megahalems+GA P35-DS3+Midgard



## ruf!o (12. November 2009)

*Kompatibilität Megahalems+GA P35-DS3+Midgard*

Hi Leute,

ich brauch mal ne Hilfe.

Aktuell überlege ich mit meiner Hardware in ein neues Gehäuse umzuziehen. Und zwar in das Xigmatek Midgard. Auserdem wollte ich meinen EKL Groß Clockner gegen einen Prolimatech Megahalems tauschen.

MB ist das Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 rev. 1.0
Ram Bänke sind voll belegt.

Hat vielleicht jemand diese Kombination im Einsatz und kann mir sagen ob das alles reibungslos zusammenpasst, oder ob es da evtl. Platzprobleme gibt.


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## ruf!o (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität Megahalems+GA P35-DS3+Midgard*

ich pushe das mal. Die Hardware ist mittlerweile ins Midgard umgezogen. Zum megahalems konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht durchringen. Weiß jemand was!?


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität Megahalems+GA P35-DS3+Midgard*

ja der mainboard +speicher +megahelm ,
keine probleme .

200 % passt 
nur weiß ich nicht ob das mit mitgard probleme geben wird mit der höhe


----------



## zcei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität Megahalems+GA P35-DS3+Midgard*

Also von der Höhe eines Megahalems auf einem Mainboard (Höhe dürfte ja nicht sooo stark schwanken) kann ich dir sagen dass es passt, habe es auch..
Aber auf den Lüfter üüber dem Kühler musst du dann verzichten  Dafür ist kein latz


----------



## ruf!o (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität Megahalems+GA P35-DS3+Midgard*

und genau das hatte ich befürchtet. Habe im deckel meines Midgard 2x140mm lüfter. Könnte man den Kühler evtl. um 90 grad drehen damit es doch passt?


----------

